# What is you male/female ratio for different strains



## ozzydiodude (Mar 17, 2010)

I am starting seeds for a couple tester and was wondering if any of you keep track of the male to female ratio?

If you are planning to start more than 6 seeds of any strain please post your male to female results?

Also post the way you germinated the seeds.

thanks all:48:


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 18, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I am starting seeds for a couple tester and was wondering if any of you keep track of the male to female ratio?
> 
> If you are planning to start more than 6 seeds of any strain please post your male to female results?
> 
> ...


i germed 16 seeds, 4 of each strain...vortex, bb jam, ak47xc99,blue apollo. 13 seds made it paper towel method...still waiting for sex. Loola


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 18, 2010)

Im germing 12 seeds.  And yes I keep track of male/female ratio on my packs from breeders..and honest sometimes the free testers have a higher female ratio..is this what ya meen?  Ill post my results here if you would like.  Im gonna put 12 seeds in paper towel tonight.  would this be my grow log or should I do one on side.  This looks very interesting.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 18, 2010)

Burn start your own grow log and lets try to keep this thread for male/female ratios of the different strains.

I would like to see results on all strains that are or will be available to all after the test runs of strains are done.

I have noticed that tester do seam to have a higher female to male rate.


----------



## the chef (Mar 18, 2010)

Have only had two males since i started growing.


----------



## D3 (Mar 18, 2010)

My last grow I had 2 males out of 10. Dont know on this grow, yet.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 19, 2010)

There is a thread that tells how to increase the # of female seeds, by subcool IIRC, by environmental factors.  Temps and hrs of light IIRC.

I'll try and find it because I want to do just the opposite, make males.:holysheep: 

Like a maroon I didn't try and save pollen from the 1 male out of 3 plants and 1 of the females, of course, turned out to be really special.:hubba: 

I did manage to salvage a tiny bit of pollen, but only enough to produce 7 seeds.

Really need at least ONE male out of this batch.  

EDIT:  It is a sticky in the PROPAGATION sub forum.
But, the one I remember got a little more specific as far as the temps and hours of light and such.

DD


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 19, 2010)

*DD* What I am wanting to find out is how many males and females a person get from the strain they are growing when they pop more than 6 seeds with their way of germinating. I have read all the different threads on propagation. What I would like to see is results that everyone is getting from the different Breeders/Pollen Chuckers that are making seeds.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 19, 2010)

OK, now I see what you are shooting for.

Should make an interesting thread, or at least give some trends.

DD


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 22, 2011)

And the outcome was?

eace:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 22, 2011)

lost and I didn't keep another record


----------



## niteshft (Jan 26, 2011)

Less than 6 but noteworthy, I tried to germ 5 Nirvana femmenized Papaya and only 2 popped. They both turned out male.


----------



## JCChronic (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm still trying out my first seed purchase from marijuana-seeds.nl over a year ago.

                Thc Bomb- 1 male: 3 females (one of which seems auto!?)
                top 44- 1 female: 1 male : 2 male hermies
                Afghan-  1 female : 1 runty unknown
                Early Misty- 1 female (which hermied late in flower)
                SSH- 1 male (pollen collected and given to top44)

this year I ordered from attitude and am very excited after my last disappointing year.
  Paradice: 1 ice cream fem, Tga: 2 Apollo 13 x Vortex.  Still just babies.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 27, 2011)

typ. 50/50 with a sway of 5-10% max split on everything except durban poison i got it was mainly males. creeps me out when I don't get a mix of male and female.
Wet paper towel till pop then to soil mix.
ummm...I don't feel like listing them all LOL.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 2, 2011)

Last year I got 8 males out of one 10 pack.  Sometimes you just get screwed and theres nothing you can do.  The time that I got 8 males was when I had my closet dialed into ideal conditions.  I would guess that I usually get about 70% females other than that incident.


----------



## umbra (Feb 2, 2011)

the list would be too long. my best percentage of females have been with sannie, elite genetics, and sonic. My worst have been British Hempire, and subby. Everybody else about 50/50.


----------



## alshuray1 (Feb 5, 2011)

no ** frankly im praying for males and i cant seem to get them always females. i know im good with the ladies but damn gimmie a male


----------



## Roddy (Feb 8, 2011)

Started badly with GHS packs which produced only 1 plant which was straight up male. Since then, not a problem...but not been at this very long lmao


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 8, 2011)

ok the grow before this one i started 10 kush seeds and got 1 male. this time i started 6 RRF seeds and got 1 female. you win some you lose some i guess


----------



## fishboybug (Feb 8, 2011)

every thing i've grown has been female until my pkg of RRF.  that ended up being 8 out of 10 were males


----------



## Melvan (Feb 18, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> not too crazy about seed indoors as you may be wasting time, and money to wait for sex---i also believe that sex is not 100% determined by the genetics and a perfect environment will increase the # of females---that said---i tried some seed a few months back---purple peach---didn't baby them---got 45% female---moved them from a glass of tap water into a paper towel---:watchplant:



When the x and y chromosomes combine at the moment of pollination sex of that specific seed is decided. 2 x's or xy make a girl, yy makes a boy, it's that simple. No change in your environment is going to give you an increase in female plants.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 18, 2011)

i recently pop 12 seeds 6 each of 2 different strains, all 12 germed 10 girls 2 boys.


----------



## Melvan (Feb 18, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> i recently pop 12 seeds 6 each of 2 different strains, all 12 germed 10 girls 2 boys.



Excellent!


----------



## Melvan (Feb 18, 2011)

Just because people swear by it doesn't mean it's the truth. It use to be that doctors swore by letting blood when people were sick, they were wrong, but they swore by it.

Feminized seeds are coming from an industry all about getting your money in their pocket. Saving someone the horrible task of having to pull out a male or two is an excellent marketing tool, and we're a generation that is conditioned to obey marketing. 

*Feminized is not female*. A drag queen is feminized, but she's not a girl. To me, femming simply means the plant can swing both ways, unsure of whether she's female or male, so she puts out both parts when she's "stressed" into making a choice. Those stress conditions which are bad for the plant, are optimal conditions for the recessive hermie trait to assert itself.  

Throughout nature different environments cause different traits in the same species to assert themselves, but that same environment does not determine gender, except in some reptiles but that's a whole different post.

I will say I never saw a hermied plant, or heard about a hermied plant, before the "femmed seed revolution". It's just another example of man thinking he can control nature, it never turns out well and always has really bad side effects.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 18, 2011)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:48::48::48:


----------

